# E5200 First Results and review.



## JC316 (Sep 8, 2008)

I got my E5200 today. First rattle out of the bucket, it looks like UPS dropped a bowling ball on the package. I get the ol digi cam out and prepare for the worst. Box is crushed, Inet box is crushed, CPU.... Is safe in it's blister pack. So I pop it and and give it a whirl.

Stock settings are mediocre at best clicking off a 22 second Super Pi run, so I quickly wanted to play. Took it to 12.5 x 300@ 1.325V.





http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=F43A9ABF38C75F02E55E43A38AA2580F

That is a nice little preview, but now I need to see what she can really do.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 8, 2008)

Up to 4.0GHZ, but the volts required are a tad high. 1.45V to get into windows and be Super Pi stable. I am sure that it's not Prime stable, nor 3dmark06 stable.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 8, 2008)

So far, I am seeing very good results and trying to find a good 24/7 clock. I tried a suicide run@ 4.4GHZ 1.55V, but couldn't even get it to post. Thats all I am going to hit it with while running air cooling. So far, I am seeing it as an E7200 killer, especially at the current price. I see no reason to purchase any of the E2xxx line anymore. 

I am downloading more benchmarks to run. If you have any requests that are free (The legal way) let me know and I will try them.


----------



## DOM (Sep 8, 2008)

E5200 on the way. (maybe I will be happy this time)

so are you lol

the 2MB L2 kind of kills the pi


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Definitely no reason to buy the E4000 series chips anymore, but that was kind of the plan since the E5000 series was meant to replace it.


----------



## BrooksyX (Sep 8, 2008)

I want to get one of these so bad!!! Seems like most have no problem hitting 3.8~4.0 ghz on air.

Just might have to sell my mobo and cpu and pick up one these and an intel crossfire mobo.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 8, 2008)

Dom, yes, I am happy now. BrooksyX, yeah, it hits it easy on air. I could run it at 4.0 on air, but I am funny about going over 60*C and I have budget air cooling with the Arctic Freezer Pro 7.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 9, 2008)

Found my 24/7 clock. 3.9GHZ @ 1.45V. Also found that the temperature sensors are whacked on it. One second it tells me 55*C, the next 90*C. Sensor movement went 9 and 6 once, then 20/17 the next. Nothing seems to report accurately, so I am kinda winging it.

Here is Sciencemark 2.0.


----------



## kleptodathief (Oct 13, 2008)

^ wow nice 3.9ghz speed, but isn't 1.45 bios volts dangerous? i thought the "max SAFE" vcore  for the e5200 was 1.4000 as reccamended by intel?

i can only get 3.5ghz stable 24/7


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 15, 2008)

kleptodathief said:


> ^ wow nice 3.9ghz speed, but isn't 1.45 bios volts dangerous? i thought the "max SAFE" vcore  for the e5200 was 1.4000 as reccamended by intel?
> 
> i can only get 3.5ghz stable 24/7



maybe on stock cooling with better cooling you can budge the limits marginally

JC316 you seen what she can do fsb wise ? drop her abit should go past 450+ ?


----------



## JC316 (Oct 24, 2008)

mitsirfishi said:


> maybe on stock cooling with better cooling you can budge the limits marginally
> 
> JC316 you seen what she can do fsb wise ? drop her abit should go past 450+ ?



Wow, I am sorry that I missed this thread, not sure how. It won't post over 390FSB and from what I have heard, that is good for these chips. 1.4V is a crock, I have pumped 1.575 in it with no sweat. These things LOVE the volts.


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 24, 2008)

15 seconds super pi is good, for only 2mb L2


----------



## miloshs (Jan 4, 2009)

I know im a bit too late...  hope someone still reading this thread...

Just run into some problems with P5Q-E, and cant get the damn thing to post in anything over 347Mhz FSB...  booted, and ran Super Pi at 347x12.5 no sweat...  13.172 (later improved to 13.109 sec)..

I seriously feel the chip can go more, but i just cant seem to get the FSB over 347, not even with a 6x multi or anything in between 6 and 12.5...   I tried 347-360 and then gave up all pissed off...

Any tips for me?  Should i go with a modded BIOS?


----------



## _jM (Jan 8, 2009)

miloshs said:


> I know im a bit too late...  hope someone still reading this thread...
> 
> Just run into some problems with P5Q-E, and cant get the damn thing to post in anything over 347Mhz FSB...  booted, and ran Super Pi at 347x12.5 no sweat...  13.172 (later improved to 13.109 sec)..
> 
> ...





Go here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1140385#post1140385 

Thats my thread based on this CPU and OC/Benching. There is alot of helpfull info in there for ya and  there is alot of helpfull people there too.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 8, 2009)

miloshs said:


> I know im a bit too late...  hope someone still reading this thread...
> 
> Just run into some problems with P5Q-E, and cant get the damn thing to post in anything over 347Mhz FSB...  booted, and ran Super Pi at 347x12.5 no sweat...  13.172 (later improved to 13.109 sec)..
> 
> ...



Up your NB volts to 1.4V and your FSB termination to 1.36V and see what happens.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 8, 2009)

Great first results. It is quite amazing what the E5XXX series can do for their price.

My E5200 also runs 3.8Ghz on my old mobo at 1.48v (1.4v recommended ? Who cares ? I kill it I get another one. Give it juice and these things go up like nuts !). I am yet to put in the DFI LanParty JR P45 TR2S in place of the Abit I-N73HD (Even though I could not resist putting it into my system specs already, heh), but I hope a better board with more OCage control might net me the 4Ghz mark.

If it doesn't, I'm getting another CPU


----------



## miloshs (Jan 8, 2009)

JC316 said:


> Up your NB volts to 1.4V and your FSB termination to 1.36V and see what happens.



Tried that before...   still same results...
I even tried running it 399-450FSB with 6x multi and nothin'...   VTT tried at 1.4V max, NB also...  tried underclocking RAM, lowering timings, lowering multi, increasing PLLv (1.66V max)...  Vcore up to 1.66V...  nothing worked...  
I guess i've rached my CPU+Mobo limit...


----------



## r9 (Jan 8, 2009)

_jM said:


> Go here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1140385#post1140385
> 
> Thats my thread based on this CPU and OC/Benching. There is alot of helpfull info in there for ya and  there is alot of helpfull people there too.



+1 
I`m following this guy around


----------



## r9 (Jan 8, 2009)

JC316 said:


> Up your NB volts to 1.4V and your FSB termination to 1.36V and see what happens.



I`m using FSB VTT of 1.5V don`t worry no degradation of the CPU and I`m using it for a wile.
My board don`t likes E5200 at all I had 3 E5200 taken home and no one had past 320 FSB and for that I`m using FSB termination voltage of 1.5. And I had tested this board with Q6600 and goes 475 FSB np. I had tried 5 bios so far I`m using beta bios wright now that allows +0.380v instead of 0.3 enough to break 1.52V on the CPU but that is not helping.
and I wanted that P5Q pro but they were out of stock and I can`t wait  3.8 for 24/7 not bad I guess.


----------



## Porkkana (Jan 19, 2009)

What are the save temps for CPU?

I have (OCCT stability test program):

Core 1 71 c MAX
Core 2 70 c MAX

CPUID temp 56-58 c

I have fsb wall at 350. 345 boots with no problem but anything over 350-> no boot


----------



## silkstone (Jan 19, 2009)

Your Temps are safe. Over 75 tho and it'll start to blue screen. 350FSB is a great speed for a E5xxx chip


----------



## JC316 (Jan 19, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Your Temps are safe. Over 75 tho and it'll start to blue screen. 350FSB is a great speed for a E5xxx chip



Erm, that depends on your definition of safe. To me, 71*C is not safe. That much heat will shorten the life of your processor. I keep it at 65*C max unless I am benchmarking.


----------



## Porkkana (Jan 20, 2009)

Ohops there was little missinformation in my previous post.

Highest temperatures I get with orthos: 73-77c
Occt gives 68c
3dmark06 and crysis: 59 and 56 c.

Those are all core1/2 temps.
Cooler is arctic freezer 7 pro. I think it's great cooler for it's prise (25€).

CPUTIN is always 9-15c lower than core1/2 temps.

Currently I have fsb 340 multi 12 and vcore 1.45 (4080MHz).

if I raise multi. to 12.5 =4250mHz 3dmark06 runs fine but crysis crashes and orthos reports errors at some point. Now I'm just wondering if I could raise Vcore to 1.5. Is that too much?

Is anyone managed to kill they CPU by rising core voltage too high?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 20, 2009)

Porkkana said:


> Ohops there was little missinformation in my previous post.
> 
> Highest temperatures I get with orthos: 73-77c
> Occt gives 68c
> ...




Ok, yeah Orthos will give off crazy heat, which is why I use Prime 95 rather than them. I am using an AC Freezer Pro too, but mine is slightly modified and I can run 1.55V fine.


----------



## Porkkana (Jan 20, 2009)

JC316 said:


> Ok, yeah Orthos will give off crazy heat, which is why I use Prime 95 rather than them. I am using an AC Freezer Pro too, but mine is slightly modified and I can run 1.55V fine.




So you think I could go to 1.5 or even 1.55. Is the heat only thing that can damege the CPU
when raising Vcore.

How have modded ther cooler?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 20, 2009)

Porkkana said:


> So you think I could go to 1.5 or even 1.55. Is the heat only thing that can damege the CPU
> when raising Vcore.
> 
> How have modded ther cooler?



I run 1.5V no problem with my AC Freezer Pro 7. I lapped it and have a 40CFM fan pulling more air through the cooler.


----------

